# Hey Monty...I think you just made some money



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Check the new registrants from 6 1 09. I think someone has come back from banned camp.

And you know 98% NEVER read the user agreement!



> *If you are banned, removed, or otherwise told to leave the website, and re-register under another username, you agree to pay Monty Weeks $500 damages per day, for each day you are registered under any new username. Users are banned for a reason and are not welcomed to return to the forums for any reason. You further agree to pay all legal, court and recovery costs associated with your re-registration. *


ROFLMAO

Thanks:brew:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

$500.00 a day??? Holy moly! I'm gonna start a site full of jackasses. I wouldn't even have to work anymore. Just fish all day and ban people all night. I love it!!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> The following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> 1. Banned users


LMBO! H/U


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

how can you tell? is the ip address posted somewhere? good catch in any event.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Man...you just sucked the pictures right off my wall into the computer  Nice job!


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Monty,
What is up with the tackle post here in the shark area???? I thought advertising was strictly prohibited....???


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Did you get him Mont? $4500 by now!


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Torpedo said:


> Did you get him Mont? $4500 by now!


HOW DOES IT TASTE:cheers:


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

nice crocs CPTN CRUNCH


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Torpedo said:


> Did you get him Mont? $4500 by now!


Yeah he got him: 


Mont said:


> clmcadoo has been banned again. If he re registers, it's going to get expensive for him, fast.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Capt.Crunk said:


> HOW DOES IT TASTE:cheers:


Hey Mont! You forgot this one.

DBA's new burn handle!http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=32620

I saved his info before he changed it. PM me if interested.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

look at all the cyber-narcs!!!


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> Hey Mont! You forgot this one.
> 
> DBA's new burn handle!http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=32620
> 
> I saved his info before he changed it. PM me if interested.


Seriously man I don't know who you think I am. Iam new to all this, what did I do wrong


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hey guys, if y'all want this board to stay up and running, how about trying to get along while you are on it? I really don't like playing net nanny to a bunch of grown men that should all have better things to do. It would benefit all of us if everyone would just cooperate and let me get caught up. I came home from a week vacation and had quite a few issues to deal with yesterday and am still dealing with them today. Please just stop the childishness and act like the great fishermen you all are.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Mont said:


> Please just stop the childishness and act like the great fishermen you all are.


I think you are over estimating 70% of the board.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Long Pole said:


> I think you are over estimating 70% of the board.


I have either met or fished with a lot of folks from this board and have always had a good time. Sharkers are a little different, but still good fishermen. I just had a lot on my plate right now and would rather be camping or fishing than playing internet nanny. If y'all will just self police yourselves, everything will rock right along like normal here. It just needs to be reeled in a bit, that's all.


----------



## CCSharker (Jun 1, 2009)

Mont said:


> Sharkers are a little different, but still good fishermen.


Never a truer statement than that; and dedicated surf sharkers are an entirely different breed than offshore sharkers.

My hat is off to ya Mont for being able to manage such a large forum with as many active members as you have. I know it is no easy task.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

just out of curiosity, what is wrong with a lil debateing and name calling and so forth. i try and respect the rules just dont see why alot of the threads get deleted for folks not seein eye to eye


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jjordan said:


> just out of curiosity, what is wrong with a lil debateing and name calling and so forth. i try and respect the rules just dont see why alot of the threads get deleted for folks not seein eye to eye


It's an eyesore and gets out of hand when peeps can't debate without calling names. That 748 lb hammer thread was ridiculous. A lot of people let their kids browse on 2cool and they don't need to be reading that garbage.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

justletmein said:


> *It's an eyesore and gets out of hand when peeps can't debate without calling names. That 748 lb hammer thread was ridiculous.* A lot of people let their kids browse on 2cool and they don't need to be reading that garbage.


Really... Calling YOURSELF out??? Good For You.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

here we go again.....the man no sooner finishes tyoing and one pops up.....dind ding!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Tiny said:


> Really... Calling YOURSELF out??? Good For You.


Yeah, I'm man enough to admit it got out of hand. I will say though I'm not just gonna sit there and take yall's mouth so when I start getting insults thrown at me I'll usually send them back. Either way, that thread should have been locked waaaaay sooner.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

It's the frickin internet...get over it.

sad4sm Mommy, he called me a bad name. sad4sm


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> It's the frickin internet...get over it.
> 
> sad4sm Mommy, he called me a bad name. sad4sm


It's not the internet, it's 2cool and way better than some random internet site.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

justletmein said:


> It's not the internet, it's 2cool and way better than some random internet site.


Right on, I was just messing with you...don't start tearing up again. :rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Right on, I was just messing with you...don't start tearing up again. :rotfl:


OK but I can't get my bottom lip to tuck back in, it's stuck sticking out.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

"Either way, that thread should have been locked waaaaay sooner."

We can finally agree on something...lol


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

justletmein said:


> OK but I can't get my bottom lip to tuck back in, it's stuck sticking out.


You'll blend in this weekend then...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> You'll blend in this weekend then...


Now thats good sportsmanship at it best....We be proud of you two!


----------

